# New Cleveland 588 Forged Wedge Review



## BTatHome (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been quite stubborn with my wedges recently and after trying a new setup last year I ended up back with my MD low bounce wedges in the bag. Well after a few months the itch got to me again, and*Cleveland re-introduced the 588 Forged wedges after a couple years off the market.

I was hooked from day one by the beautifully polished head (satin and black available too) with a nice shape and no pronounced leading edge like some wedges in the market, laser milled grooves to rip up those premium balls too!! *Feels a little weightier than previous wedges I've tried, but you can even get a graphite shafted version is you want a lighter feeling. This wedge is a 56 degree, 14 degree bounce model, that bounce isn't noticeable at address and the sole grind even let's you open up the face a little too. Even on tighter lies it nips the ball cleanly, which is very encouraging coming into the drier months.

It spins with the best of them, and even 2piece balls will stop quickly. It gives a good ball flight, probably a little lower than my current one, but that's probably because I don't tend to use it for full shots anymore .... 70 yards, and in, and it's my goto club. *Having a predictable distance from your wedge(s) is something everyone wants, to be able to get closer to the hole, and to lower your scores.

If youâ€™re looking for a great wedge, the Cleveland 588 forged is definitely a good choice, and with a huge choice of lofts, bounce, shafts, and finish I think everyone could find one they would like.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 28, 2012)

My mate bought two of these and raves about them. I picked them up yesterday in a local pro shop and they do look and feel nice.

Glad to see as Cleveland is a brand that I like to like! If that makes sense.:mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2012)

Like the look of these - even if there is more than a passing resemblance to a Vokey....
They'll be on my list as and when my Vokeys need replacing.


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2012)

Our pro has recently put these in the bag, seem very nice, have a bit more weight in the head than the Cg range seemed to which makes them far more attractive to me, would def try these and vokeys if replacing wedges


----------



## moogie (Apr 28, 2012)

BT --  any chance of some pics
Ive never seen them in 'the flesh' yet,  nobody local has them yet.....

I did have a couple of Original 588 years ago ,  gun metal finish,  really liked them


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 28, 2012)

Pics here ... Hopefully


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2012)

They do look good and I was tempted as my pro shop had an offer on of a half hour short game lesson with every 588 wedge purchased. Once I have sorted my iron and know what lofts I need they will be on the list to try.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2012)

BTatHome said:



Pics here ... Hopefully
		
Click to expand...

They are cracking looking Wedges very similar to Vokeys. Hope they go well for you!


----------



## Moff (Apr 28, 2012)

LanDog said:



			They are cracking looking Wedges very similar to Vokeys. Hope they go well for you!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah though that they looked a lot like Vokeys at first glance


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2012)

Moff said:



			Yeah though that they looked a lot like Vokeys at first glance
		
Click to expand...

Ain't nothing wrong with that though, they're lovely looking things!!


----------



## moogie (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice.............:thup:


----------

